# Introducing.....



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

.....my new little princess 'Suki'  She's a miniature yorkshire terrier and will be 8 weeks old on Sunday (born 10/7/11). We weren't meant to fetch her home until tomorrow but the breeder was lovely and said we could fetch her home a little early so we fetched her home yesterday She's been booked in for her injections and will be chipped (when she has 2nd injection) and eventually we will have her spayed as we DON'T intend to breed her.










It's so hard to believe how small she is. To say we only got her yesterday she has done extremely well with her house training. She's had the odd accident but has mainly done her business outside  She's also getting along pretty well with our other girl of the same breed (shes 2 n half years old). Infact,they are playing together now and it's amusing me greatly:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Eeeee! Tiny little face! How adorable!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

she looks a tiny cutee!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Simply Beautiful...


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww how cute is she? & she's sooooo tiny :001_tt1:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

shes a proper sweetheart,
michelle x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG, she's diddy!!! How cute


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Squeee! She's a dinky little pup! So sweet, and she has that naughty little twinkle in her eyes that promises you will have your hands full!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous! :001_wub: 

Good luck with her!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Aww what a sweetie x


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

how pretty!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

sarelis said:


> Squeee! She's a dinky little pup! So sweet, and she has that naughty little twinkle in her eyes that promises you will have your hands full!


Oh yes we definately have our hands full :lol: She's always so full of energy.

Took her to the vets yesterday for her first injection and they weighed her. She's a tiny 770g

Thankyou everyone xx


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I cannot believe I missed her!!! 

Next time for sure and if I don't then I will cry  Louie was looking forward to wrecking my Mum's house with her too :thumbup:

Lol


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Awwww, she is super cute. What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

SLB said:


> I cannot believe I missed her!!!
> 
> Next time for sure and if I don't then I will cry  Louie was looking forward to wrecking my Mum's house with her too :thumbup:
> 
> Lol


Aimee,next time you're taking Louie to your mums let me no and if it's on my days off (friday & saturday) and I aint doing owt then ill try and fetch her as she's ok to go out after tomorrow 

Thankyou everyone  x


----------

